# wanna know how sharp max's claws are?



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

i cant really clip them, hes hard to handle like that. i need andrew to do it. he clips their wings. but im scared of clipping their nails because its very easy to make them bleed if you clip to high 
hopefully they'll become the type of tiels to do their own clipping. They only had like 3 baths so far, but they like those already 

i cut a small cut on my hand from holding him. its almost like a cat scratch ><


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Jasper's little claws are sharpp too. It can be painful when he digs in to make sure he wont fall lol. I'm good with pain though.

I definitely feel your pain!!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Has he got a concrete perch? My two have three mineral block perches that keep their nails blunt.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

When I'm feeding babies I usually end up with scratches up to my elbow on my right arm. I'm left handed so I feed them with my left. As they mature enough to perch I make them stand on my hand to be fed. Right now I have three that I'm feeding so they tend to line up on my arm. As the jostle for position I get scratched up. I think when they are very young their claws are sharper than when they are adults. Kind of like kittens teeth are like needles compared with their parents.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Oohh im left handed tooo
now i got scatches all over my hand from max

But yes he does have a concrete perch. its his favorite. 
im going to the store sometime soon for more supplies so ill get a mineral perch


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The right combo of perches ussually keep them fairly maintained but sometimes I do have to file Ziggy's as they get quite sharp...Baby's too but she's really gentle and careful not to grasp too hard...UNLIKE him. If you plan on cutting them yourself just take a little at a time rather then all at once and have some flour or corn startch nearby.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Max is a cinnamon right? So he has pink nails? If he does you should be able to see where you can cut them to.  It's the black nails that are tricky to do, you really have to just guess.


----------

